# Grading in FMA



## Kong (Sep 1, 2002)

What are grading systems like in FMA? I realize this might vary greatly from different schools and organizations, but I`m wondering if there are any general guidelines within larger organizations/styles like Doce Pares or Modern Arnis?


----------



## arnisador (Sep 1, 2002)

Modern Arnis has the usual progression of belts:
http://www.wmarnis.com/curriculum.html


----------



## Kong (Sep 1, 2002)

Thanks alot, very informative website! Do you perhaps know the usual duration of time spent on each rank, I might have overlooked it if it`s stated on the website.
:asian:


----------



## Cthulhu (Sep 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kong _
> 
> *What are grading systems like in FMA? I realize this might vary greatly from different schools and organizations, but I`m wondering if there are any general guidelines within larger organizations/styles like Doce Pares or Modern Arnis? *



From the limited time I've spent in the FMA (less than a year), for the most part, a high structured ranking system like the Japanese or Korean arts doesn't exist.  As far as I know with the FCS system, you're either a student or instructor, and it seems to be that way with other systems as well.  

I think one of the modern aspects of Modern Arnis is a structured ranking system.

Then again, I could be talkin' out my ear.

Cthulhu


----------



## arnisador (Sep 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> 
> *I think one of the modern aspects of Modern Arnis is a structured ranking system.*



Indeed, many FMAs don't have anything this structured. Some don't even certify instructors--one just trains; that's all.

As to Modern Arnis, a typical time to black belt varies from organization to organization, but for the WMAA (whose site I cited) a typical time is roughly six months per promotion for a total of 3.5-4 years to black belt. It goes without saying that this is very dependent upon indivdiual circumstances!


----------



## The 14th Style (Sep 2, 2002)

> From the limited time I've spent in the FMA (less than a year), for the most part, a high structured ranking system like the Japanese or Korean arts doesn't exist. As far as I know with the FCS system, you're either a student or instructor, and it seems to be that way with other systems as well.



   That is what i've seen as well. In the system I train in there are no belts, only student or teacher. Although some systems I have seen do use some sort of color system. A Sifu here in town named Dan Medina, whom teaches Derobio. Uses different color shirts. And I know Tacosa Serrada Eskrima uses levels as does Nate Defensor (defensor method).
    Respectfully   The 14 style


----------



## Kong (Sep 2, 2002)

> Some don't even certify instructors--one just trains; that's all.


This is pretty much my impression as well, the reason I`m asking is I`m considering joining a FMA school where I live, which is affiliated with Doce Pares and Wekaf, and one of the instructors is a 4th Dan, and I`m just trying to gain a perspective on how this applies to FMA as I have no previous experience with it. 
Also the curriculum consists of a hybrid of several styles, including JKD, Penjak Silat (sp.) and western boxing among many others in addition to Eskrima, is this common in other FMA schools?


----------



## arnisador (Sep 2, 2002)

I understand that Doce Pares has something of a split going on right now; the Eskrima Digest mailing list has more info. on this. There are I believe two major organizations, headed by an uncle and his nephew respectively. It's a well-respected traditional style; some say it's an orginization more than a particular style.

As to the curriculum, some FMA were so weapons oriented that they have added empty-hand techniques from other systems; also many FMA have added elements of other arts in order to gain acceptance (this happens in the Philippines too).

In any event I think you will very likely be getting good FMA through a Doce Pares instructor.


----------

